# Killer dog?! He's really friendly though



## myfavecoupe (Oct 8, 2014)

Couple quick halloween clips I made with my friendly furry friend. Hope you enjoy as much as I did making them! 
<iframe width="560" height="315" src="//www.youtube.com/embed/IfrcuE6X9oI" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>
<iframe width="560" height="315" src="//www.youtube.com/embed/fib33QvvaqE" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## StanFam3 (Oct 5, 2009)

Awwww... Your dog looks much too sweet to be scary!  What a cutie pie!


----------



## myfavecoupe (Oct 8, 2014)

Haha he is which is why I wanted to make these, I think it makes it funnier.


----------



## StanFam3 (Oct 5, 2009)

I agree!

I put a devil costume on our Pittie... which is funny because he is just a giant teddy bear! He is such a lover!


----------



## Peterg42 (Sep 13, 2014)

StanFam3 said:


> I agree!
> 
> I put a devil costume on our Pittie... which is funny because he is just a giant teddy bear! He is such a lover!


]
This is really funny !


----------

